# Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets) *CLOSED*



## citre (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a search and couldn't find anything on this one. I just realized how close this CCO is to me (about 35 minutes away). I've been to this particular outlet malls on several occasions, but never went in the CCO! Has anybody on Spectra been to this location and seen what they have? I'll probably go in a couple of weeks after I hit the Sevierville, TN CCO while I'm on vacation - that is if I have any money left when I get home, haha.


----------



## jen77 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

I was in there this past weekend. Didn't have a whole lot that caught my eye. Except they only had one Black Ore Solarbits left, I'm kicking myself for not picking it up now since I really wanted it.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

I was there on January 7.  It was very well stocked.  What I remember:

3 MSF's
about 10 pigments
3 MES
several Fafi items
10 regular eyeshadows
about 10 concealor shades
almost all the beauty powder blushes
several brush sets
3 Solar Bits
lots of individual brushes including 187 and 188
most of the old packaging skin care
tons of foundations, mostly darker colors
both Neo Sci Fi blushes
about 20 each of lipsticks and lipglass

I bought Gold Stroke pigment, Gold Spill MSF, Femme Fi eyeshadow, and the Antiquitease face brush set: $72


----------



## Anachronism86 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

3-6-09
I just went to this CCO today. I made a list of some of the things I saw in the car on the way back. They had a really good selection in my opinion.

Holiday Brush Sets
Several blushes including both Fafi shades. 
Lippies:
Pleasure Principle and Get Rich quick D/G
A handful of 3-D Glasses
Lacquers 
TLCS
A good selection of tendertones. I didn't really browse them but I know they have hot and saucy and maybe about 6 others.
Strobe lip conditioners
Fafi Totally It! l/g
3N!!
Flowerplay l/s
Red colour forms lip palette
Sci-Fi-Delity and Electro Neo-Sci-Fi lippies
Lip Gelees 
Stylistics Lippies
Tons of reg lipsticks that I didn't look at because I have wayyyy too many right now.

Piggies:
Tea Time
Bell Bottom Blue
Fuschia 
Pink Pearl
Jardin Aires

E/S:
3 MES including fresh green mix
Starflash e/s including Sunset B., Top Hat, Star by Night, Grand Entrance, Talent Pool, Mink and Sable, Lotusland and a couple others.
Pagan, Purple Shower, Rite of Spring, Rose Blanc, and Pagan e/s

MSFS: Light Flush, New Vegas, Gold Spill

7ish Paint pots including Perky and Girlfriendly. 

Fluidlines, Some bright ones I didn't look at the names.

Several Nail Lacquers....anddddd

Brushes!: 
I saw the 222, 183 Buffer, a hugeee power brush 15(?) and my favorite which I had to have, the 187!

Soooo Yes, that's a big list and I got some stuff I reaaaally wanted.
If you live near I'd check it out!

Edit: I forgot to add the quads.
Take Wing Quad 2
Fafi Eyes 2
Both heatherette quads
Pandamonium quad

Also they had some of the royal assets eye palettes.

It was hard to stay on a budget. =x


----------



## juicy415 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anachronism86* 

 
_3-6-09
I just went to this CCO today. I made a list of some of the things I saw in the car on the way back. They had a really good selection in my opinion.

Holiday Brush Sets
Several blushes including both Fafi shades. 
Lippies:
Pleasure Principle and Get Rich quick D/G
A handful of 3-D Glasses
Lacquers 
TLCS
A good selection of tendertones. I didn't really browse them but I know they have hot and saucy and maybe about 6 others.
Strobe lip conditioners
Fafi Totally It! l/g
3N!!
Flowerplay l/s
Red colour forms lip palette
Sci-Fi-Delity and Electro Neo-Sci-Fi lippies
Lip Gelees 
Stylistics Lippies
Tons of reg lipsticks that I didn't look at because I have wayyyy too many right now.

Piggies:
Tea Time
Bell Bottom Blue
Fuschia 
Pink Pearl
Jardin Aires

E/S:
3 MES including fresh green mix
Starflash e/s including Sunset B., Top Hat, Star by Night, Grand Entrance, Talent Pool, Mink and Sable, Lotusland and a couple others.
Pagan, Purple Shower, Rite of Spring, Rose Blanc, and Pagan e/s

MSFS: Light Flush, New Vegas, Gold Spill

7ish Paint pots including Perky and Girlfriendly. 

Fluidlines, Some bright ones I didn't look at the names.

Several Nail Lacquers....anddddd

Brushes!: 
I saw the 222, 183 Buffer, a hugeee power brush 15(?) and my favorite which I had to have, the 187!

Soooo Yes, that's a big list and I got some stuff I reaaaally wanted.
If you live near I'd check it out!

Edit: I forgot to add the quads.
Take Wing Quad 2
Fafi Eyes 2
Both heatherette quads
Pandamonium quad

Also they had some of the royal assets eye palettes.

It was hard to stay on a budget. =x_

 
gurl, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur cco has a good selection than where i live


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

New Vegas!!!!! So lucky~


----------



## jen77 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anachronism86* 

 
_3-6-09
I just went to this CCO today. I made a list of some of the things I saw in the car on the way back. They had a really good selection in my opinion.

Holiday Brush Sets
Several blushes including both Fafi shades. 
Lippies:
Pleasure Principle and Get Rich quick D/G
A handful of 3-D Glasses
Lacquers 
TLCS
A good selection of tendertones. I didn't really browse them but I know they have hot and saucy and maybe about 6 others.
Strobe lip conditioners
Fafi Totally It! l/g
3N!!
Flowerplay l/s
Red colour forms lip palette
Sci-Fi-Delity and Electro Neo-Sci-Fi lippies
Lip Gelees 
Stylistics Lippies
Tons of reg lipsticks that I didn't look at because I have wayyyy too many right now.

Piggies:
Tea Time
Bell Bottom Blue
Fuschia 
Pink Pearl
Jardin Aires

E/S:
3 MES including fresh green mix
Starflash e/s including Sunset B., Top Hat, Star by Night, Grand Entrance, Talent Pool, Mink and Sable, Lotusland and a couple others.
Pagan, Purple Shower, Rite of Spring, Rose Blanc, and Pagan e/s

MSFS: Light Flush, New Vegas, Gold Spill

7ish Paint pots including Perky and Girlfriendly. 

Fluidlines, Some bright ones I didn't look at the names.

Several Nail Lacquers....anddddd

Brushes!: 
I saw the 222, 183 Buffer, a hugeee power brush 15(?) and my favorite which I had to have, the 187!

Soooo Yes, that's a big list and I got some stuff I reaaaally wanted.
If you live near I'd check it out!

Edit: I forgot to add the quads.
Take Wing Quad 2
Fafi Eyes 2
Both heatherette quads
Pandamonium quad

Also they had some of the royal assets eye palettes.

It was hard to stay on a budget. =x_

 

I'm so going there tomorrow! I see a few things listed here I've been wanting. I hope they still have the Heatherette #2 trio *fingers crossed*


----------



## jen77 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

In addition to the above post which they still had all this past weekend

The lipsticks I remember were, but there were tons more
Snob, 3N, 4N, Utter Pervette, Hug Me

The only lipglosses I can remember were, but there were lots more
Bingo and Luminary

One pigment set from Royal Assets I believe the silver/smoky ones?

The pink pigment from Heatherette Pink Pearl I think

Heatherette Beauty Powder- Smooth Harmony

Blushes- Hipness, Fashion Frenzy, Sweetness, Shy Beauty and several more

Several concealers in tube, couple stick concealers, and only two in pot[darker shades 45/50ish I beleive]

Several fluidlines, one set that came in a little black zip case[black and purple]

Around 5'ish or so shadesticks, I can't remember the names now

All 3 Solar bits shades

Hullaballoo Highlighter Powder

MSF Natural/Shimmer I believe they only had medium

Brushes-
150, 224, 187, 188, 183 and many more I cannot remember the #'s for and the long body brush
and I picked up the 182 with the square handle!


----------



## jen77 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Took an unexpected stop by here today on our way back home.

Here's what I can remember-

Had 6 Cremeteam Cremesheen glosses-[their $12.25]
Ever So Rich, Melt In Your Mouth, Partial To Pink, Creme Anglaise, Looks Like Sin, Petite Indulgence

2 shadesticks from Sugarsweet!-
Butternutty and Cakeshop
and 3 or 4 other regular ones

Eyeshadows-
Lotusland, Sunset B, Bold & Brazen, Go, Glamourcheck, Grand Entrance, Rose Blanc, Fertile, Evening Aura, Femme Fi, Romping, Mink & Sable, Magnetic Fields and a few more I can't remember the names of

3 minerlize shadows, Earthly Riches is the only one I remember, and all three solarbits colors

Quads- Pandamonium, Stowaways, Take Wing, Fafi 2

2 Royal Assets Palettes- the smoky one and the purple one

Heatherette Trios 1 and 2

5 paintpots- Otherworldy is the only one I can remember

1 of the mini gloss holiday sets, I can't remember the name but it had song & dance in it

A ton of lipsticks, at least 20 or so

10 or so slimshines, and a few tendertones

A lot of blushes, regular and creme
the ones I can remember are both Fafi ones, Emote, Shy Beauty, Sweetness

A ton of lipglosses, 1 Fafi one, two Heatherette Bonus Beat and Sock Hop, a couple lipgeles, 2 dazzleglasses

Around 10 or so pigments

2 of the MSF natural/shimmer duos
medium/natural shimmer, medium/dark shimmer I believe was the other one

2 of the accentuate/sculpt duos

MSF's- New Vegas and I can't remember the other one but it had Gold in the name

A bunch of brushes
the only ones I remember are 187, 188, 217, 224
and a few brush sets

and a few more random things I can't even remember it all now.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

What an awesome selection this CCO has!  I am so jealous!


----------



## jen77 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Had pretty still all the stuff listed above,

also had Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quad
3 mineralize blushes, Gleeful and Love Joy, I can't remember the other one

and some Dame Edna stuff-
Wisteria Eye Palette
2 Lipsticks
both Beauty Powders


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

so crazy that this is considered to be a good CCO...i'm always in there and can never find anything i want because it seems like they never get anything new annnnnd i've gotten everything i wanted...i want to visit other CCOs and see their selection...the only other one i've ever been to is the one in Concrd Mills and i like it better....even thought it's smaller...and an hr away, haha


----------



## jen77 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Still had most of what I listed in above posts.

Had several of the mineralize eyeshadows, the two sided ones. 
And a few of the ones with three stripes, I remember Danger Zone and Outspoken.

Several eyeshadows including ones from Starflash, Chill, and BBR.

One dazzleglass in Pleasure Principal, only Creme Anglaise and Melt In Your Mouth Cremesheen glosses left.

Four quads and Fafi quad, both Heatherette Trios, Dame Edna Wisteria Trio.

Quite a few lipsticks, lipglosses, blushes and pigments.

Several brushes all I can remember is-217, 224, 252, 188, 187, 150, and two of the gold handled ones with the charms hanging off the end, but had a lot more.


----------



## jen77 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Stopped by here today still had pretty much all things listed in above posts.

The new things they had were-
Grand Duos- Loverock, Moon River, Hot Planet, Light Over Dark, Earth To Earth

Blonde, Redhead and Brunette MSF's

Marquise D lipstick


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

if anyone hits this CCO anytime soon can someone pick me up a blonde MSF? i got paypal plmk


----------



## Jessicarabbit42 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

I live in Columbia, SC and I have never been to a CCO.  I am wondering which outlets are better as far as MAC variety... Charleston,, Gaffney, Myrtle Beach on 501, Myrtle Beach 17N, or Charlotte?  THANKS for any info!!!

P.S.  A coach outlet nearby would be nice too, but better to have a bigger MAC selection


----------



## jen77 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessicarabbit42* 

 
_I live in Columbia, SC and I have never been to a CCO. I am wondering which outlets are better as far as MAC variety... Charleston,, Gaffney, Myrtle Beach on 501, Myrtle Beach 17N, or Charlotte? THANKS for any info!!!

P.S. A coach outlet nearby would be nice too, but better to have a bigger MAC selection_

 
I live closest to Gaffney so I go to this one frequently, it has a pretty decent selection. I think it may have a Coach there, you can search Gaffney Prime Outlets and it has the store listings to make sure.

Charlotte- I wasn't impressed with their selection at all when I was in there last about 2 months ago.

Myrtle Beach- just came back from vacay here week before last. The one on 17N had the best selection I've ever seen in a CCO for MAC so far, they had tons of good stuff. The one on 501 had a decent selection as well.


----------



## jen77 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

So I called here this morning to ask if they had any Hello Kitty items in since it seems a few other locations have gotten some in. She said they didn't have any of the makeup items, but they do have the doll.


----------



## jen77 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Went by here today.

They have both Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes. They didn't have them unpacked yet but she let me go ahead and get one, and the doll, but that's it right now.

Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Gold Deposit, Light Flush Msf's and maybe one or two more
Both Dame Edna beauty powders
Moon River, Loverock, Grand Duo, Light Over Dark Grand Duo Blushes
Colour Forms 5 Cool Eyes, Both Heatherette Palettes, Dame Edna Wisteria Trio, Fafi Quad, Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quads and one more I can't remember[maybe Stowaways?]

Pink MAC makeup bag, it's a medium size one not sure what it was released with but it was displayed with the HK dolls

not really much in lipglosses or lipsticks, but do still have Marquise D l/s


----------



## jen77 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Went here today, they had some stuff from BBR, A Rose Romance and Sugarsweet

Palettes/Quads- Fafi, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Dame Edna Wisteria, Both Heatherette, Both Hello Kitty

A bunch of mineralize shadows- the ones I can remember Heat/Element, Brightside/Gallery Girl, Earthly Riches, Love Connection,Fresh Green Mix and a bunch more I can't remember

All the Grand Duo Blushes, Just A Pinch Gel Blush, Warm Soul, Sweetness, Stark Naked, and several more blushes

Several Eyeshadows- Dear Cupcake, Flip, Copperplate, Handwritten, Brown Script, couple of Starflash ones[from last years collection] and several more I can't remember, around 10 or so pigments

Glosses- couple dazzleglasses and cremesheen glosses, the three tri-color glosses from sugarsweet, live and dye- red devil- strawberry-blonde[BBR], and several others

Lipsticks- Lollipop Loving[Sugarsweet Packaging], Marquise D and a bunch more

MSF's- Perfect Topping, Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Porcelain Pink, Refined, Light Flush, Gold Deposit, couple of MSF Naturals Shimmer Duos

Soft Ochre Paintpot and several more

that's all I can remember right now but that's pretty much the majority of it


----------



## jen77 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

stopped back by here the other day, still had pretty much everything I listed in above post, and a few more things I noticed were

Steppin Out, Smile and 2 or 3 other Dazzleglasses
Steal My Heart Lipglass
Couple of cremesheen lipsticks
Petticoat MSF
a bunch of MES shadows, both the two sided ones and the ones with three stripes[from last holiday I believe?]
Milk Pigment


----------



## jen77 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Went by here today, pretty well stocked.

Had stuff from a lot of collections: Sugarsweet, A Rose Romance, Style Warriors, Color Crafted, Dame Edna, Hello Kitty, Grand Duos

2 eyeshadow palettes from holiday '08, graphic gardens palette, a bunch of dazzleglasses from different collections, 2 brush sets from magic, mirth and mischief[holiday '09], a bunch of MSF's including smooth merge, triple fusion, blonde, brunette, redhead, porcelion pink, petticoat and a bunch more, a bunch of single shadows as well, fix+ rose, black russian, rave, and molasses pearlglide eyeliners had few more colors as well


----------



## missanne (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Thank you so much for the info. I'm on my way there tomorrow. Do remember if they had any lippies from the N collection?


----------



## jen77 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missanne* 

 
_Thank you so much for the info. I'm on my way there tomorrow. Do remember if they had any lippies from the N collection?_

 
I don't remember seeing any.


----------



## queli13 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

First off, i just have to say, some of the ladies that work at this cco are extremely rude.  

also, they have naked honey and style warriors stuff coming in and 1 magical myrth brush set left.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

I forgot to add that they also had-

the 2 MSF's and the salve from Naked Honey
the two box sets that came out earlier this year that have a MSF, 2 eyeshadow's, dazzleglass, and a 181se in each one, I can't remember the colors though
and a TON of lipsticks and lipglosses


----------



## queli13 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

just been...they are running really low on things, not very well stocked right now, so if you're planning a big trip, you might want to wait till they get more in :/  they did just get some magical, mirth, and mishief stuff in.  they have 2 smoke and mirrors palettes, a whole bunch of the teal ones, and a few of the sorceress ones.  they also have 2 of the mini pigment vial sets.  there's one of the sexpot ones left and one of the cool pigments.


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Gaffney, SC CCO (Gaffney Prime Outlets)*

i went to this cco last week, and compared to concord mills/myrtle beach/charleston locations that are my hunting grounds this one is the ickyest. (sorry!) though it does have a selection of mac, and i did pick up a 249 brush and clarity es, the variety of things just won't be worth a trip from me. and sorry that's really all i remember they had, just a few items of each thing, and too much of holiday 2008 still sitting around.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Dec 5, 2012)

I went to this CCO on 11/21/12 This is what I remember: 

  	Brushes: 
  	192
  	194
  	162
  	226

  	Lips:
  	Show Orchid
  	Neon Orange
  	Seeds of Desire
  	Smoked Purple 
  	Gaga1
  	Spice, Just My Type, and Brick lipliners

  	Eye Products:
  	Treasure Hunt
  	Saffron
  	Golden Rod
  	Hepcat
  	Sea and Sky
  	Shimmermint
  	Prim and Proper
  	Shoc o lic
  	Purple Haze

  	Face: 
  	Pro longwear concealer nw50, nw25, nw30
  	Light Plus MSF
  	Uncommon Blush
  	Lovecrush Blush


----------



## missanne (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Do you remember if they had Marquise 'd?


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Dec 17, 2012)

missanne said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you remember if they had Marquise 'd?


  	Hmmm...I don't think so, only because I kind of want this lippie and if I saw it I think I would have remembered swatching it.  But, don't hold me to that


----------



## missanne (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. If i ever see it at Gaffney or Concord I'll be sure to post.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was there on 12/7/2012....they didn't have very much MAC.  I asked the girls why and she said they were told that it was NOT a big seller fort that store.  Hmmmmm, I beg to differ....I am always there once a month "just to see" what they have which lately hasn't been much.  I did score Bows & Curtseys which I lkove that green.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone in the area what wants to get together and "shop" the local CCO's, please let me know.  I am always ready to go.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gaffney has officially been closed.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 17, 2013)

Man, that's too bad. Back in November, they had MAC Prince Noir, which I didn't get, and a day later when I decided I wanted it we didn't make it back by the time they closed (I went to this CCO while out of town visiting relatives). 
  	Anywho, I was hoping to stop here again in March- I guess I won't be doing that now. I wonder if this store's stuff got sent to the CCO near Raleigh.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 20, 2013)

It has gone to concord, NC. I was there this past weekend and they didn't have it.


----------

